
This $5,900 chair may be the tech world's new key to productivity - pdq
http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-silicon-valley-ergonomics-20160928-snap-story.html
======
stuntkite
I'm not sure why I find this posture so offensive. The idea of walking into an
office full of guys in this rig wearing AR goggles and 3 screens strikes me as
a thing that I'd run screaming from.

Maybe I'm just so old that I wanna suffer while I stare at a rectangle.

------
nkozyra
This $5,900 chair may be the tech world's new key to productivity.

Or it may just be fluff that's tantamount to advertorial content. You be the
judge.

------
markus2012
I built myself a setup like this a few years ago. Everything about it seemed
glorious - but I soon started having trouble with the back of my head.

I never noticed how heavy my head was before. I started to have dizziness
problems because of blood flow issues and gave it up.

I am really curious if anyone here has tried it for some long stretches for a
couple of days - and if they had any issues with dizziness or not.

~~~
stuntkite
Care to share what your setup looks like? Posture is something I think about a
lot while computing. I've got a great sit/stand desk at my office now and I
really only use stand if I'm having a funny numb leg or something. I've found
doing yoga and weight training much more useful than exotic desks.

------
gnachman
I use a setup like this and it's the only reason I can keep working. The price
seems high, but it's nice that it can convert to a standing desk. It's hard to
believe that it will become popular, though.

------
tzs
Couldn't you make your own fairly easily from a dentist chair? They cost quite
a bit less, and have multiple swing arms for holding lights and tools that
could be adapted to hold a screen and keyboard.

